# Cisco Cable Modem w/wireless, moca & eithernet



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Short story: time warner will start charging $4 monthly for cable modem use, so I started looking for an alternative modem (to purchase) and found this Cisco modem that has it all...

So before I buy one, has anyone heard of, seen or used this?
Cisco Model DPC3827 8x4 DOCSIS 3.0 Wireless Residential Gateway with MoCA
or
Cisco - 4039760 - Dpc3827 Gw D3.0 8x4 Moca

Here's the user guide
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/video/ps8611/ps8675/ps8686/7018341.pdf


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Cox has switched to only selling the new 8x4 DOCSIS 3.0 Wireless Residential Gateways, Cox no longer sells the Stand-Alone Cable modems.

That said, I would not want a Modem-WiFi Router combo. I would much rather handle my own WiFi networking, with a separate Dual-Band router.

When I comes to purchasing any Cable Modem from someone other than your Cable Provider, you run the risk of them not provisioning the modem. Be very careful of anything sold on eBay. Get the MAC address of the modem and contact your provider before purchasing anything off eBay, especially if it is used or re-manufactured.

Your provider should have a list of approved models for retail sale purchases.

EDIT:
Looks like Motorola is the only Approved Modem for purchase, You should verify that with your local division.
http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/topics/internet/buy-your-modem.html


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

CoxInPHX said:


> <snip> Cox no longer sells the Stand-Alone Cable modems.


Time warner is not selling modems only making recommendations of "approved" solutions.


CoxInPHX said:


> That said, I would not want a Modem-WiFi Router combo. I would much rather handle my own WiFi networking, with a separate Dual-Band router.


What would be the advantage of a separate WiFi router, this Cisco modem appears to do it all... and in my case WiFi would be ancillary.
In my situation, using this combo modem will eliminate 2 runs of eithernet cable and a power supply (for separate WiFi router) not to mention MOCA distribution through all cable connected TVs. 
Side Note: (My home has open beam vaulted ceilings and sits on a slab; so installing additional wiring is difficult and expensive.)



CoxInPHX said:


> When I comes to purchasing any Cable Modem from someone other than your Cable Provider, you run the risk of them not provisioning the modem. Be very careful of anything sold on eBay. Get the MAC address of the modem and contact your provider before purchasing anything off eBay, especially if it is used or re-manufactured.


Agree; I was looking for anecdotal information with regard to this specific modem and its successful use with time warner and a TiVo Premier with MOCA.

It would seem that any DOCSIS 3.0 modem should work, as this appears to be some industry standard, at least as far as I have researched.



CoxInPHX said:


> Your provider should have a list of approved models for retail sale purchases.
> DIT:
> Looks like Motorola is the only Approved Modem for purchase, You should verify that with your local division.
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/topics/internet/buy-your-modem.html


Agree; I can get an approved modem (Motorola SBG6580) at Fry's for $134 + tax, today.
Purchasing the Cisco modem would be online and it's about $20 more.
Plus none of the online sellers has this modem in stock; all state drop ship from manufacturer. 
A return to seller, if as you say it can't be "provisioned", could get ugly. 
I don't want to eat the purchase price...


----------

